# Upcoming feature: View real-time sentry mode camera views from phone app



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Twitter's (and reddit's) greentheonly regularly digs through software updates and finds various features that are either partially implemented, or sometimes fully implemented but not yet activated.
I found the following while perusing this reddit thread:


















It will be nice to just open the app in the phone to see what's going on instead of making a long walk out to the car, the whole time dreading what you might see when you get there.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Bigger hold up may be whether or not Tesla wants to incur the cost of streaming the video as well...


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Bigger hold up may be whether or not Tesla wants to incur the cost of streaming the video as well...


Supposedly Tesla is already uploading sentry mode video clips from the car to Tesla's servers.
If they really are already doing that, then it wouldn't be any additional cost paid to AT&T to then stream those uploaded files from Tesla's servers to your phone. That would introduce some delay though.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

garsh said:


> Supposedly Tesla is already uploading sentry mode video clips from the car to Tesla's servers.
> If they really are already doing that, then it wouldn't be any additional cost paid to AT&T to then stream those uploaded files from Tesla's servers to your phone. That would introduce some delay though.


Not clear as to whether this happens on cellular or is stored locally and then uploaded when you connect to WiFi.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

garsh said:


> Supposedly Tesla is already uploading sentry mode video clips from the car to Tesla's servers.
> If they really are already doing that, then it wouldn't be any additional cost paid to AT&T to then stream those uploaded files from Tesla's servers to your phone. That would introduce some delay though.


As @iChris93 said, I was under the impression that this happened over Wifi, but that's not to say it only happens over Wifi. It still would be extra data though each time you view the footage.


----------



## BluestarE3 (Oct 12, 2017)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Bigger hold up may be whether or not Tesla wants to incur the cost of streaming the video as well...


If they do, what would be really cool is to have the option to display a live video feed to the phone app when Sentry is triggered and the ability to speak into your phone and have your voice play back on the car's stereo. "Yes, I know I'm one sexy car, but please keep your social distance and, for heaven's sake, wear a face covering so you don't drool all over me."


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

BluestarE3 said:


> If they do, what would be really cool is to have the option to display a live video feed to the phone app when Sentry is triggered and the ability to speak into your phone and have your voice play back on the car's stereo. "Yes, I know I'm one sexy car, but please keep your social distance and, for heaven's sake, wear a face covering so you don't drool all over me."


Ring doorbell creepiness, but should get the point across.


----------



## StromTrooperM3 (Mar 27, 2019)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> I was under the impression that this happened over Wifi


This was my understanding from day 1 as well. Maybe it depends on how critical/abrupt the disengagement was

However in the last AI video recently published they said they have more than enough footage that only some gets sent back based on criteria they want


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

StromTrooperM3 said:


> This was my understanding from day 1 as well. Maybe it depends on how critical/abrupt the disengagement was


Here, we're talking about sentry mode recordings.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

iChris93 said:


> Here, we're talking about sentry mode recordings.


Re: Sentry Mode footage, I believe Elon only ever acknowledged going to the cloud was a great idea but I don't think we ever got confirmation that happens. Did we?


----------



## StromTrooperM3 (Mar 27, 2019)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Re: Sentry Mode footage, I believe Elon only ever acknowledged going to the cloud was a great idea but I don't think we ever got confirmation that happens. Did we?


Ah yes I was thinking AP. That's my bad.

But it's clearly stated in the in car notes, however we've learned that those notes aren't always updated or reflect current release features

I know my car sees a ton of sentry alerts. That'd be a big bandwidth and storage undertaking


----------

